# Nutmeg update & What's wrong with her eye?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If your gut says that something isnt 'right' - trust it.
A visit with a veterinary ophthalmologist will put your mind at ease. 

http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-if you have any concern at all, it's well worth seeing a veterinary opthamologist. It could be nothing, it could be Horner's syndrome, it could be something else.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

could she have scratched her eye on something? The shape could look like a tear laying on her eye. My cat did that once...but his eye got all goopy and the white of his eye was irritated. I would for sure if I were you trust your instinct. Plus, you'll get no peace of mind until she's seen. Let us know what you find out!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope your new vet is able to address your concerns. Your Nutmeg is a cutie and I love her name.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I definitely agree you should see a veterinary opthamolgist.
Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> If your gut says that something isnt 'right' - trust it.
> A visit with a veterinary ophthalmologist will put your mind at ease.
> 
> http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html


I agree, trust your gut. You see your dog everyday and can notice changes from the norm.

My SIL doesn't use Frontline (or any type of topical) because of her lab's seizures. 

I'd stop using Frontline and look into a holistic preventative. I bet if you searched the GRF you could find many references to it.


----------

